# Fasseto in opera



## Lord mason (Dec 22, 2018)

Do we see any fasseto singing in opera?

https://ebayphotos.webs.com/Staying alive.wav


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Lord mason said:


> Do we see any fasseto singing in opera?
> 
> https://ebayphotos.webs.com/Staying alive.wav


Do you mean falsetto? I only have seen it used where a man is imitating a female voice such as this brief part in La Cenerentola:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah, they're called countertenors.  :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Peter Grimes, Balstrode at The Boar, making fun of Auntie's "nieces".


----------



## Lord mason (Dec 22, 2018)

1. I fail to see any fasseto sang in the you tube video link, where as in my example I have uploaded demonstrates fasseto
2. I fail to see any conection as how it imitates a female voice, again if you listen to my example to can tell I am a male
3. Fasseto is a vocal mode petogogy, I fail to see what it has to do with counter tenors


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Lord mason said:


> 1. I fail to see any fasseto sang in the you tube video link, where as in my example I have uploaded demonstrates fasseto
> 2. I fail to see any conection as how it imitates a female voice, again if you listen to my example to can tell I am a male
> 3. Fasseto is a vocal mode petogogy, I fail to see what it has to do with counter tenors


Then fasseto is not equal to falsetto? I thought it was a misspelling. I did not see your link. i could not open 
files because of a security restriction, so did not hear your example.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The only "Fasseto" I can find is a computer company...


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Is this thread a joke?


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Bonetan said:


> Is this thread a joke?


Its what ever you want it to be my freind! now hurry before the bigots lock this thread as they did on my last


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

something to hide, well yes criminals always do


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Batista230 said:


> Its what ever you want it to be my freind! now hurry before the bigots lock this thread as they did on my last


There's no such thing as fasseto my friend. If you do mean falsetto, then Itullian already answered your question


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

you are wrong my freind! faseto dose not mean and can not only be sang by counter tenors, you do not understand vocal mode petogogy! I am not a counter tenor! how do we know this because your freind the great conductor that has auditioned 100s of singers and preformend at 100s of famos location on this forum called Johann Sabastian Bach said, said I do not have the tonal quality to be a counter tenor


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Now I'm sure this is a joke thread.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bonetan said:


> There's* no such thing as fasseto* my friend. If you do mean falsetto, then Itullian already answered your question


What about falsettone vocal technique?


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

May be due to a false set o' teeth?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Dorsetmike said:


> May be due to a false set o' teeth?


I wonder if any singers have ever had their false teeth come loose during a performance. :lol:


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Batista230 said:


> Its what ever you want it to be my freind! now hurry before the bigots lock this thread as they did on my last


Yes they did, just as I was about to give you more useful advice about your singing. Hope this one can be left open so that you might learn something.


----------



## Batista230 (Dec 11, 2018)

Don Fatale said:


> Yes they did, just as I was about to give you more useful advice about your singing. Hope this one can be left open so that you might learn something.


And what will that be then? what is your unconstructive critisum from my link


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

The thread is closed while we decide how to proceed.


----------

